# Destructive



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have two male rats Basil and Charles, and Charles is destructive. He is destroying the enclosure I have them in. How do I get him to stop chewing on the plastic rim of the aquarium?!?! He keeps trying to get out and I just can't get him to stop doing it! He is also getting aggressive, what is going on with him?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's in a rats nature to chew and destroy things. They may stop if they're placed in a bigger enclosure or a wire cage, or given more treats.

The aggression... is it towards humans, towards rats, or both? If he's about 5 months old it could be hormones.


----------



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

The aggression is towards people, mainly me cuz I am the only one that holds them etc. I mean he wrestles with Basil but thats just play. And as far as giving them treats, I am afraid to give treats to him, he gets aggressive and comes very close to my fingers when he takes it.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Try using a spoon or something to offer him treats, you probably both need to work on trust issues with each other. Mine occasionally get overexcited when I give them treats and sometimes they accidently get my finger, never ever to the point of blood. I usually just respond with a loud EEEEP noise of my own and they get the idea quickly. 

If you can, get them into a wire cage sooner than later. Aquariums are terrible for ventilation even with a nice wire lid, and rats love to climb and play, and need a lot of room also. What size aquarium is it?

Give them stuff to destroy maybe, mine go WILD with a roll of toilet paper. Give them the end of the roll and hold onto the tube of the roll, and boy oh boy, they will pull the entire roll apart and have a field day with the toilet paper.


----------



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

It's a 20 gallon long, they have plenty of room but I will try and get a wire cage as soon as I get a job >.<


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think a 20 gal. is only big enough for one rat according to the calculator.

Try giving him something to hide in, like a hoodie, or a pouch or something, and carry him around for about twenty minutes each day.

Be brave about being bit. I know it's unnerving.


----------



## neonerd336 (Jul 17, 2007)

I do have a giant box full of shredded newspaper that I have been letting them play in as well but I will try your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

He probably wants out to explore and to breath. Tanks aren't the best habitats for rats because of poor air circulation and they cant climb on much unless you fill it with things for them to climb.


----------

